# Inter eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019.



## admin (11 Dicembre 2018)

L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.

L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2018)

Incredibile, che pagliacci, uscire dalla coppa contro il psv in casa. Questo risultato sarà una botta nel breve per il campionato, bisogna approfittarne assolutamente. Sono sicuro che saranno cavoli amari nello spogliatoio


----------



## LukeLike (11 Dicembre 2018)

Il Generale Van Bommel non ci ha traditi. Bravo Generale Mark, missione compiuta.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori

Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Che babbei


----------



## davidelynch (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Oh noooooo


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Incredibile, che pagliacci, uscire dalla coppa contro il psv in casa. Questo risultato sarà una botta nel breve per il campionato, bisogna approfittarne assolutamente. Sono sicuro che saranno cavoli amari nello spogliatoio



Godo tanto 
Per colpa di asamoah


----------



## Schism75 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Bene. Avrebbero avuto introiti importanti


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina



Admin tu Marotta non lo conosci 
Fidati


----------



## bmb (11 Dicembre 2018)

La garra charrrrrrruuuuua


----------



## AndresTh98 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Cugini, ci si vede in Europa league.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ciao


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina



È già scritto che prenderanno Conte


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Lode a te, Generale, vecchio cuore rossonero!


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Godo 
Pagliacci


----------



## LukeLike (11 Dicembre 2018)

Poverino Adani, era senza voce a fine partita, esultato troppo per il gol di Icardi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2018)

Peccato, prima di tutto perché andando avanti in CL magari perdevan punti in campionato, poi perché le italiane mi spiace vadano fuori così subito ai gironi. Spalletti comunque una roba inguardabile.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È già scritto che prenderanno Conte



Si certo


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Cugini, ci si vede in Europa league.



Avete un mostro che è icardi...ma gioca con dei pensionati


----------



## Goro (11 Dicembre 2018)

Van Bommel si vendica dell'andata 

Mi dispiace che anche quest'anno Roma e soprattutto Juve prenderanno più soldi dalla eliminazione delle altre italiane, era meglio se fossero stati divisi tra tutte e 4... però non si può tifare Inter e va bene lo stesso. Il Napoli ha avuto le sue occasioni.

GODO solo per Adani


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Che peccato... i ragazzi meritavano...


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Poverino Adani, era senza voce a fine partita, esultato troppo per il gol di Icardi?



Ha fatto la sceneggiata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Cugini, ci si vede in Europa league.




In realtà non è detto. Bisogna vedere la gara con l'olimpyacos. Per me sarà una partita tutt'altro che scontata


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



grande Van Bommel, generale mio


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2018)

Dispiace tantissimo per Lele Adani. Nel cul0 la garra charruaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Dicembre 2018)

Si gode


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina



Figurarsi, dopo ste figure ce lo vedo un super Top che va ad allenare ste mega pippe.


----------



## AndresTh98 (11 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avete un mostro che è icardi...ma gioca con dei pensionati



Giocasse sempre cosi almeno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2018)

Adani ADANIIIIII l'ha ripresa Vecino ????? l'ha ripresa VECINO ????


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Scusate ma quindi non l ha ripresa vecino?! Niente garra charruuuuuuua?!


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



A dire che non mi faccia piacere vedere l'Inter eliminata sarei ipocrita,ma dovendo noi ancora giocare contro l'Olympiacos e sapendo che se vogliamo siamo capaci delle peggiori figuracce manterrei un profilo basso,ecco. Ne riparliamo quando saremo certi di andare avanti (e comunque avere i nerazzurri tra le scatole anche lì non mi fa piacere).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Dicembre 2018)

E tutti i fra cantano, Lozano?? e tutti i fra cantano Lozano?? 

Dai Lozano cosa fai? Mandi le melde a casa e adesso sono guai...


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2018)

Spalletti deve sotterrarsi dalla vergogna a non aver vinto con questi e col Totocoso che ha veramente fatto di tutto per farli passare.


----------



## LukeLike (11 Dicembre 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> A dire che non mi faccia piacere vedere l'Inter eliminata sarei ipocrita,ma dovendo noi ancora giocare contro l'Olympiacos e sapendo che se vogliamo siamo capaci delle peggiori figuracce manterrei un profilo basso,ecco. Ne riparliamo quando saremo certi di andare avanti (e comunque avere i nerazzurri tra le scatole anche lì non mi fa piacere).



Ma chi se ne frega. Stasera si gode e basta. Per l'Olympiacos c'è tempo.


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ahahahaha


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Figurarsi, dopo ste figure ce lo vedo un super Top che va ad allenare ste mega pippe.



Ma a suning non frega nulla di spendere per top


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2018)

Sono andato a leggere il sito dell'inter. Ho letto che Spalletti nel finale ha tolto una punta per un difensore, confermate?

Possibile che ancora non si capisca che è un cambio che non va mai fatto? Perché regna questa mentalità del menga in Italia?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Giocasse sempre cosi almeno...



Per me icardi è l’unico che non potete criticare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Dicembre 2018)

La garra charrua


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

non vedo perchè essere felici.. a parte questo speriamo di beccarli in e. league....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2018)

Così la Juve vince la CL e l'Inter l'EL

Come sempre ogni piccola nostra gioia poi si evolve in una disgrazia dieci volte peggio


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono andato a leggere il sito dell'inter. Ho letto che Spalletti nel finale ha tolto una punta per un difensore, confermate?
> 
> Possibile che ancora non si capisca che è un cambio che non va mai fatto? Perché regna questa mentalità del menga in Italia?



Si era scoperto troopo 
Poi sul 1-1 ha fatto la classica mossa cagon di allegri


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Così la Juve vince la CL e l'Inter l'EL
> 
> Come sempre ogni piccola nostra gioia poi si evolve in una disgrazia dieci volte peggio



Ecco, grattamose che è meglio.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono andato a leggere il sito dell'inter. Ho letto che Spalletti nel finale ha tolto una punta per un difensore, confermate?
> 
> Possibile che ancora non si capisca che è un cambio che non va mai fatto?



Si. Ha messo Vrsaljiko per Politano dopo aver segnato l’1-1. Poi è arrivato il suppostone del gol del Totocoso e ovviamente si è trovato a dover cercare il 2-1 con un attaccante in meno.
Spalletti state of mind.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si era scoperto troopo
> Poi sul 1-1 ha fatto la classica mossa cagon di allegri



Tutti uguali gli allenatori italiani, TUTTI. E' una cosa che non sopporto proprio.


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

Questa partita mi ha fatto ricordare gli espertoni del forum segarsi per l'acquisto di Asamoah a 0 ahahahahah... 

Come al solito non ci avevano capito una mazza.


----------



## Paolino (11 Dicembre 2018)

Il Barca si è scansato


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

Icardi ha fatto 2 cose buone : gran passaggio per Peresic e Gol. Peccato ne abbia sbagliati altri 3 contro una squadra di giardinieri part time.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti uguali gli allenatori italiani, TUTTI. E' una cosa che non sopporto proprio.



Siamo in 2


----------



## jacky (11 Dicembre 2018)

Risutalto pessimo per noi.
Prendono Conte dopo il ko con il Napoli.


----------



## LukeLike (11 Dicembre 2018)

Questa partita con annessa eliminazione di una squadra italiana dalla Champions per mano di una squadra che non aveva più nulla da chiedere alla competizione mi ricorda un campionato di Serie A con annessa perdita dello scudetto all'ultima giornata con una sconfitta di una strisciata contro una squadra che non aveva più nulla da chiedere al campionato. Ops, erano sempre loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Pazza Inter Amala 
dicono già che saranno 4 italiane in EL
io mi sono toccato


----------



## Milancholy (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Gli ultimi "cinque" (in compulsivo zapping tra i due campi "interessati") sono stati un calvario emozionale d'altri tempi. Un rigurgito esasperato di tifo contro "insano" e senza ritegno alcuno. Una personalissima e schietta ammissione di "debolezza" con gran ritorno di spossatezza che nelle prossime ore fiorirà dolcemente in impagabile contemplazione godereccia. Benvenuti (interiani) all'inferno...


----------



## MarcoG (11 Dicembre 2018)

Sinceramente son contento per Spalletti. Arrogante e presuntuoso quando vince, isterico e piagnone quando perde. 
C'è modo e modo di fare l'allenatore e questi atteggiamenti da ragazzino non sono per me tollerabili.

Oggi, inoltre, abbiamo assistito ad una lezione di umiltà al prodigo marito della Wanda, che ha passato la settimana a vedere partite di altre squadre e festeggiare con la moglie regalandole una macchinina. I professionisti non esistono più e questi andrebbero di corsa silurati in lega pro.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Risutalto pessimo per noi.
> Prendono Conte dopo il ko con il Napoli.



Ma ancora!! Sono fuori dalla Champions e va già bene così, ora avranno un bel contraccolpo e loro son tanti!! Vedrete quando ci sarà una partita a settimana e qln giocherà solo in el.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Peccato, prima di tutto perché andando avanti in CL magari perdevan punti in campionato, poi perché le italiane mi spiace vadano fuori così subito ai gironi. Spalletti comunque una roba inguardabile.



su questo punto di vista 
EL è peggiore... si ha poco tempo x preparare le partite


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi "cinque" (in compulsivo zapping tra i due campi "interessati") sono stati un calvario emozionale d'altri tempi. Un rigurgito esasperato di tifo contro "insano" e senza ritegno alcuno. Una personalissima e schietta ammissione di "debolezza" con gran ritorno di spossatezza che nelle prossime ore fiorirà dolcemente in impagabile contemplazione godereccia. Benvenuti (interiani) all'inferno...



Ahahaahahahaha!! Fierissimo gufo anche io 
Mi è spiaciuto per Carletto invece.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Generale Van Bommel non ci ha traditi. Bravo Generale Mark, missione compiuta.



 

vabbè si consoleranno con l'europa league.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> su questo punto di vista
> EL è peggiore... si ha poco tempo x preparare le partite



In EL e si sentiranno pure declassati, il meglio!


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega. Stasera si gode e basta. Per l'Olympiacos c'è tempo.



Ognuno la vede a proprio modo,non trovi?


----------



## Roccoro (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina



Con quali soldi lo prendono? Quelli dei sponsor fasulli?
Ragazzi sopravvalutate l'Inter in tutti i sensi, a fine stagione saremo davanti a loro


----------



## hiei87 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Spalletti ha un curriculum europeo imbarazzante.
Buon allenatore, con lui vai sul sicuro se vuoi piazzarti tra i primi, ma non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Dicembre 2018)

Si stavano preoccupando per il presunto biscotto spagnolo e poi nn fanno il risultato che serviva


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

In Estate : Lautaro Martinez come Ronaldo.

Ahahahahahah


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Dicembre 2018)

Spiace che Modric debba rinunciare al prestigioso palcoscenico della Champions League dopo aver appena vinto il pallone d'oro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2018)

Tra l'altro quando l'inter ha pareggiato il Tottenham perdeva e quindi hanno smesso di giocare, poi il Tottenham ha pareggiato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Dicembre 2018)

La Garra Charr... ah no.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2018)

godo,anche se prenderanno Conte


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> su questo punto di vista
> EL è peggiore... si ha poco tempo x preparare le partite



Infatti, ora anche loro avranno la partita al giovedì. Spero anche che ora subiscano il loro tipico periodo di crisi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Risutalto pessimo per noi.
> Prendono Conte dopo il ko con il Napoli.



Ma se hanno appena rinnovato a Buciano fino al 2050


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi "cinque" (in compulsivo zapping tra i due campi "interessati") sono stati un calvario emozionale d'altri tempi. Un rigurgito esasperato di tifo contro "insano" e senza ritegno alcuno. Una personalissima e schietta ammissione di "debolezza" con gran ritorno di spossatezza che nelle prossime ore fiorirà dolcemente in impagabile contemplazione godereccia. Benvenuti (interiani) all'inferno...



Siamo stai in 2 io sono impazzito


----------



## unbreakable (11 Dicembre 2018)

A questo punto della stagione anno scorso inter ha incominciato a perdere colpi con i vari udinese sassuolo..la prossima giocano con l'udinese occhio..
Comunque c'è da dire che inter e napoli escono con l'onore delle armi sicuramente più il napoli che linter..insomma uscire a pari punti con altre squadre in gironi complicati..cioè alla fine escono perché hanno segnato di meno degli avversari..il regolamento doveva indurre gli allenatori a cercare maggiormente il gol a scoprirsi di piu'..non hanno saputo calcolare l'evolversi degli eventi ed ora ne pagano le conseguenze..Napoli e inter pagano i pareggi con stella rossa e psv non di certo due corazzate..ma succede questo se non sei cinico


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Con quali soldi lo prendono? Quelli dei sponsor fasulli?
> Ragazzi sopravvalutate l'Inter in tutti i sensi, a fine stagione saremo davanti a loro



Ma poi fare affidamento in marotta


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2018)

Sono ancora inadeguati per questa competizione.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque lautaro non mi sembra un fenomeno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ahhhh alla fine _*El Cagon *_ l'ha messo Lautaro.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Fantastici ahahahaha


----------



## Pitermilanista (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Io sono molto critico con Gattuso, ma quello che ha fatto stasera Spalletti è da esonero immediato: proteggere l'1-1 negli ultimi minuti invece di cercare la vittoria, quando al Tottenham bastava un solo goal nell'altra partita per eliminarti... Roba da ritiro del patentino!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2018)

un saluto ai nati dopo. Grazie per questa serata da CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Roccoro (12 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi fare affidamento in marotta



Marotta può fare poco o nulla se non ha i soldi....anzi, forse, è meglio cosi


----------



## Milancholy (12 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo stai in 2 io sono impazzito



Us and them, in estatica chiusura...


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Cioè questi si sono giocati una qualificazione contro una squadra eliminata già prima che partisse il girone giocando in base a quello che succedeva a Barcellona. Ne ho viste di pirlate nel calcio ma questa le supera tutte


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Marotta può fare poco o nulla se non ha i soldi....anzi, forse, è meglio cosi



Marotta è bravo a far quadrare i conti e fare buone cose con poco potenziale.
Ma ha una mentalità ristretta e molto provinciale. Marotta è quello che dopo un settimo posto, appena insediato prende del neri. L’anno dopo sceglie mazzarri o giampaolo ma fortunatamente agnelli pretende conte e poi il resto è storia....


----------



## Davidoff (12 Dicembre 2018)

Assurdo vedere sti allenatori che se la fanno addosso, questa era una partita da vincere ad ogni costo, altro che ascoltare la radiolina.


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2018)

Io godo da milanista ma ancora una volta sono I gobbi a fare festa. Fuori Inter e Napoli... E sono ancora più soldi per loro dalla CL...


----------



## sacchino (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno un super big in panchina



Del Neri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Dispiace


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dispiace



mi hai preceduto ...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Il milanista nel 2018.

Il Milan perde: è un bene perché potrebbe arrivare Conte.
L'Inter perde: è un male perché potrebbe prendere Conte.

è tutto al contrario, un giorno scopriremo che gridando Fo*za In*er in realtà stiamo tifando rossonero


----------



## Didaco (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dispiace



In Europa tifo sempre per le italiane, quindi mi dispiace molto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Sempre una goduria vedere come riescono a crearsi psicodrammi ogni volta  Una battaglia all'ultimo sangue a chi fosse il più perdente fra Spalletti e Pochettino, alla fine ha vinto il primo  Appena ho sentito della sostituzione Politano-Vrsaljko ho pensato che fosse un rischio assurdo, la tua partita devi vincerla e infatti è arrivata la supposta. Mentalità ridicola quella di speculare e difendersi sempre e comunque, non a caso Spalletti ha nella sua bacheca solo piazzamenti. Poteva andargli anche "peggio" se il Tottenham avesse segnato tipo al 93', questa pensata di Buciano costerà cara in termini di soldi e credo che ora il mister toscano sarà messo in discussione.

A proposito di soldi, festa grande per Juve e Roma.


----------



## Roccoro (12 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Marotta è bravo a far quadrare i conti e fare buone cose con poco potenziale.
> Ma ha una mentalità ristretta e molto provinciale. Marotta è quello che dopo un settimo posto, appena insediato prende del neri. L’anno dopo sceglie mazzarri o giampaolo ma fortunatamente agnelli pretende conte e poi il resto è storia....



Davvero voleva Mazzarri o un Giampaolo acerbo? che sfiga che non l'abbiano ascoltato


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Le figuracce europee dell'Inda sono una certezza. Mi sono quasi mancate in questi anni...


----------



## bmb (12 Dicembre 2018)

Il karma ha punito De Vrij.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



Ma come, si preoccupavano del biscotto catalano e alla fine non hanno fatto il loro???
La telecronaca dell'inter è una roba indegna, giusto cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come, si preoccupavano del biscotto catalano e alla fine non hanno fatto il loro???
> La telecronaca dell'inter è una roba indegna, giusto cosi.



Ma io mi chiedo come sia possibile che Sky ammetta una cosa del genere. 

Comunque niente, sto ancora GODENDO.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Così la Juve vince la CL e l'Inter l'EL
> 
> Come sempre ogni piccola nostra gioia poi si evolve in una disgrazia dieci volte peggio



Ma che vincono sti perdazzurri...


----------



## Sotiris (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



ahahahahah come godo, che figura di m.... che hanno fatto, bastava battere il PSV in casa!!
grande Generale Van Bommel, sempre rossonero!!!!


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Davvero voleva Mazzarri o un Giampaolo acerbo? che sfiga che non l'abbiano ascoltato



Si si confermo.
Marotta è bravo ma non va più in la del suo orticello


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



A volte la storia si ripete chissà se quest'anno si ritornerà indietro al 2003............................


----------



## uolfetto (12 Dicembre 2018)

buono anche per noi. passando il turno avrebbero fatto un discreto colpaccio sia in termini economici che di ranking, ecc. certo a inizio anno nessuno avrebbe scommesso sul passaggio del turno dell'inter alla prima champions dopo tanti anni, con quella fascia per il sorteggio del girone però dopo le prime vittorie sembravano lanciati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia: ste melme fuori
> 
> Pessima notizia: con Marotta prenderanno *un super big in panchina*



Tipo?


----------



## EmmePi (12 Dicembre 2018)

... e si sono rubata la qualificazione ai danni della Lazio! Bene gli sta!


----------



## EmmePi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Penso che si parli di Conte, ma non sono sicuro che abbia buoni rapporti col marmotta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2018)

Per noi molto meglio Inter e Napoli che Liverpool e Tottenham.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Simone inzaghi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ogni volta che leggo la storiella che i giocatori della Juve rendono solo nella Juve, rido di gusto. Perché questa cosa evidenzia la gente che non vede mai giocare la Juve. Sono anni che dico che Bonucci è una mezza pippa come difensore, che quello forte è Chiellini. Eppure qui veniva esaltato come il Messia. Quando è arrivato al Milan hanno aperto gli occhi. Le partite vanno guardate TUTTE, dall'inizio alla fine se si vuol giudicare un calciatore, non gli spezzoni su youtube. Io l'ho visto giocare Asamoah alla Juve ed era una dannato cesso a pedali. Qua dentro c'era gente che lo esaltava anche come grande colpo 
Eppure l'avevo detto che faceva schifo eh. Come De Vrji esaltato allo sfinimento, quando è un dannato difensore lento, nella media, nulla di speciale. Oppure Keita Balde! C'era gente che quasi si tagliava le vene per il suo mancato arrivo. Già uno che dalla Lazio finisce al Monaco, la dice lunga! Soprattutto se in quella squadra non gioca....Eppure mi son sentito cazziare perché reputo il Monaco una squadra di m. che non vale nulla. "Sei matto? E' il MONACOOHHHHH!!" Cit. 

Higuain è forte. Higuain era forte nella juve e faceva i periodi in cui spariva pure li, ma resta forte. Lo dico per tutti quelli che pensano alla storiella che ho raccontato all'inizio del post.

E ora lo posso dire. GODO! GODO COME UN SUINO IN CALORE. Non mi frega di classifiche, di cosa potrebbe essere meglio o peggio 
per noi, per il campionato. Non mi frega una beata cippa. Vorrò sempre e per sempre vedere l'inter perdere. 

P.S: Se non fosse chiaro lo ripeto: ASAMOAH E' UN CESSO!


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Conte o andrà all'Inter o verrà da noi. 
La via di mezzo è il ritorno alla Juventus.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo la storiella che i giocatori della Juve rendono solo nella Juve, rido di gusto. Perché questa cosa evidenzia la gente che non vede mai giocare la Juve. Sono anni che dico che Bonucci è una mezza pippa come difensore, che quello forte è Chiellini. Eppure qui veniva esaltato come il Messia. Quando è arrivato al Milan hanno aperto gli occhi. Le partite vanno guardate TUTTE, dall'inizio alla fine se si vuol giudicare un calciatore, non gli spezzoni su youtube. Io l'ho visto giocare Asamoah alla Juve ed era una dannato cesso a pedali. Qua dentro c'era gente che lo esaltava anche come grande colpo
> Eppure l'avevo detto che faceva schifo eh. Come De Vrji esaltato allo sfinimento, quando è un dannato difensore lento, nella media, nulla di speciale. Oppure Keita Balde! C'era gente che quasi si tagliava le vene per il suo mancato arrivo. Già uno che dalla Lazio finisce al Monaco, la dice lunga! Soprattutto se in quella squadra non gioca....Eppure mi son sentito cazziare perché reputo il Monaco una squadra di m. che non vale nulla. "Sei matto? E' il MONACOOHHHHH!!" Cit.
> 
> Higuain è forte. Higuain era forte nella juve e faceva i periodi in cui spariva pure li, ma resta forte. Lo dico per tutti quelli che pensano alla storiella che ho raccontato all'inizio del post.
> ...



Quello che dici è vero, però c'è anche da dire che il contesto in cui viene inserito un calciatore può modificare molto il suo rendimento. Prendi un Betancour, alla Juventus sta emergendo perché gioca in una squadra di campioni, non hanno dovuto mettergli addosso pressioni eccessive da subito e l'hanno inserito gradualmente dietro ai titolari. Mettilo nel Milan di due anni fa, circondato da brocchi, preso per essere da subito il faro del centrocampo e buttato immediatamente nella mischia, credi che il rendimento del ragazzo sarebbe stato lo stesso? 
Per me contano entrambi i fattori, bravura del giocatore e contesto di squadra/società in cui si trova, altrimenti non si spiega come mai vicino a un Ibrahimovic anche un Nocerino diventa un incursore letale da 10 gol.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte o andrà all'Inter o verrà da noi.
> La via di mezzo è il ritorno alla Juventus.



Credo nessuna delle 3


----------



## davidelynch (12 Dicembre 2018)

Sto ancora godendo.


----------



## Platini65 (12 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Generale Van Bommel non ci ha traditi. Bravo Generale Mark, missione compiuta.


Se voi gli avete messo contro il Generale Mark noi gli abbiamo dato il soldato Asa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Simone inzaghi



Inzaghi lo mettono su 3-4 panchine alla volta...e io ancora non ho capito se vale o meno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte o andrà all'Inter o verrà da noi.
> La via di mezzo è il ritorno alla Juventus.



Alla Juve non torna..ti direi che viene da noi ma ormai non mi sbilancio più dopo il caso Ibra..è evidente che le nostre strategie sono ancora in via di definizione


----------



## odasensei (12 Dicembre 2018)

Contentissimo per Pochettino


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi lo mettono su 3-4 panchine alla volta...e io ancora non ho capito se vale o meno..



Mah..difficile dirlo
Qualcosa di buono ha fatto ma lo vedo ancora acerbo ed è troppo piangina. Perfetto per l’inter


----------



## LukeLike (12 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..difficile dirlo
> Qualcosa di buono ha fatto ma lo vedo ancora acerbo ed è* troppo piangina. Perfetto per l’inter*



Me lo immagino a bordo campo isterico e poi in conferenza polemico dopo ogni match


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque se devo essere onesto l'Inter nel complesso meritava di passare..ha fatto un girone importante considerando anche la difficoltà delle avversarie..

Icardi poi ha dimostrato di valere il palcoscenico top del calcio...

Questo per dire che GODO ancora di più che siano usciti all'ultimo!!!


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a bordo campo isterico e poi in conferenza polemico dopo ogni match



Si dai è perfetto per loro. Un pianto continuo


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque se devo essere onesto l'Inter nel complesso meritava di passare..ha fatto un girone importante considerando anche la difficoltà delle avversarie..
> 
> Icardi poi ha dimostrato di valere il palcoscenico top del calcio...
> 
> Questo per dire che GODO ancora di più che siano usciti all'ultimo!!!



Perdonami ma è proprio falso che l'Inter meritasse di passare, non sanno nemmeno loro come hanno fatto a vincere la prima partita contro il Tottenham e pareggiato contro il Barcellona. All'andata contro il PSV hanno letteralmente rubato la partita con Handanovic che andava espulso per direttissima e il gol dell'1-1 viziato da fuorigioco. Al Camp Nou e contro il Tottenham al ritorno dovevano prenderne 4 a partita. Per le prestazioni offerte l'Inter meritava di chiudere ultima, altro che Europa League.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è proprio falso che l'Inter meritasse di passare, non sanno nemmeno loro come hanno fatto a vincere la prima partita contro il Tottenham e pareggiato contro il Barcellona. All'andata contro il PSV hanno letteralmente rubato la partita con Handanovic che andava espulso per direttissima e il gol dell'1-1 viziato da fuorigioco. Al Camp Nou e contro il Tottenham al ritorno dovevano prenderne 4 a partita. Per le prestazioni offerte l'Inter meritava di chiudere ultima, altro che Europa League.



Nello sport però esiste anche il carattere e l'Inter si è battuta ben oltre le sue possibilità..ha retto un girone con Barca e tottenham che hanno rose che valgono 2/3 volte quella nerazzurra...
e a 5 minuti dalla fine del girone era qualificata..


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è proprio falso che l'Inter meritasse di passare, non sanno nemmeno loro come hanno fatto a vincere la prima partita contro il Tottenham e pareggiato contro il Barcellona. All'andata contro il PSV hanno letteralmente rubato la partita con Handanovic che andava espulso per direttissima e il gol dell'1-1 viziato da fuorigioco. Al Camp Nou e contro il Tottenham al ritorno dovevano prenderne 4 a partita. Per le prestazioni offerte l'Inter meritava di chiudere ultima, altro che Europa League.



Concordo.
Le vittorie dell'inter sono sempre un mistero che sfidano le leggi della fisica e della statistica.
Ieri temevo che messi segnasse il suo primo gol per l'inter, magari su assist di vidal, per fortuna non lo ha fatto.
Forse però ad essersi bloccato è culovic ,miglior giocatore nerazzurro, e guarda un pò nelle ultime 7 gare ne hanno vinta una.
Contro il frosinone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque se devo essere onesto l'Inter nel complesso meritava di passare..ha fatto un girone importante considerando anche la difficoltà delle avversarie..
> 
> Icardi poi ha dimostrato di valere il palcoscenico top del calcio...
> 
> Questo per dire che GODO ancora di più che siano usciti all'ultimo!!!



beh insomma: 

Partita contro il Totocoso presi a sberle per 90' e la vincono al 90°
Partita con il PSV vincono con un increbibile errore arbitrale ( errore ammesso anche da loro ) 
Partita contro il Barcellona in casa vengono presi a sberle per 90' la pareggiano per sbaglio al 90°


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Lollo interista (12 Dicembre 2018)

RAZIONALMENTE è "normale" uscire come terza visto che l'Inter è inferiore sia a Barza sia agli Spurs
Per come si erano messe le cose è stata una eliminazione RIDICOLA, piena di ansie legate a possibili BISCOTTI altrui, senza pensare alla propria voglia di vincere 
Una squadra che ci ha provato ma con troppe ansie e insicurezze, con la RIDICOLA melina finale dopo il pareggio 
Mai come questa volta sono meritate le prese per il culo


----------



## Pitermilanista (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, con il pareggio per 1-1 contro il PSV, è stata eliminata dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Passa il Tottenham, che ha pareggiato al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona.
> 
> L'Inter retrocede in Europa League.



L'INTER, il male assoluto, il club nato da due fuoriusciti [email protected] dell'AC Milan, il club che gioca abusivamente da un secolo nello stadio costruito dal Presidente del Milan, Ing. Pirelli. 
Escono negli ultimi cinque minuti dalla Champions, dopo aver avuto sei punti di vantaggio nel girone, GODURIA PURA! E invece metà degli interventi riguardano la paura che prendano Conte o Mazinga Zeta per la panchina. Che tifoseria di ritardati che siamo diventati!


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rispetto per l'Inter, unica italiana a non aver perso in questo turno di Champions


----------



## Boomer (12 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'INTER, il male assoluto, il club nato da due fuoriusciti [email protected] dell'AC Milan, il club che gioca abusivamente da un secolo nello stadio costruito dal Presidente del Milan, Ing. Pirelli.
> Escono negli ultimi cinque minuti dalla Champions, dopo aver avuto sei punti di vantaggio nel girone, GODURIA PURA! E invece metà degli interventi riguardano la paura che prendano Conte o Mazinga Zeta per la panchina. Che tifoseria di ritardati che siamo diventati!



Quotone. Anni di mediocrità hanno mangiato le sinapsi a diversi "tifosi".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'INTER, il male assoluto, il club nato da due fuoriusciti [email protected] dell'AC Milan, il club che gioca abusivamente da un secolo nello stadio costruito dal Presidente del Milan, Ing. Pirelli.
> Escono negli ultimi cinque minuti dalla Champions, dopo aver avuto sei punti di vantaggio nel girone, GODURIA PURA! E invece metà degli interventi riguardano la paura che prendano Conte o Mazinga Zeta per la panchina. Che tifoseria di ritardati che siamo diventati!



quoto di brutto,la mediocrizzazione della tifoseria è arrivata a livelli da brividi,da "eh higauin fa bene ad andarsene" a "eh ma quelli prendono conteeee!1!!1" "eh ma la potenza di suniiiin!!1!!11"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero, però c'è anche da dire che il contesto in cui viene inserito un calciatore può modificare molto il suo rendimento. Prendi un Betancour, alla Juventus sta emergendo perché gioca in una squadra di campioni, non hanno dovuto mettergli addosso pressioni eccessive da subito e l'hanno inserito gradualmente dietro ai titolari. Mettilo nel Milan di due anni fa, circondato da brocchi, preso per essere da subito il faro del centrocampo e buttato immediatamente nella mischia, credi che il rendimento del ragazzo sarebbe stato lo stesso?
> Per me contano entrambi i fattori, bravura del giocatore e contesto di squadra/società in cui si trova, altrimenti non si spiega come mai vicino a un Ibrahimovic anche un Nocerino diventa un incursore letale da 10 gol.



Si quello che dici è vero. Ma è un discorso che si puo' fare per qualsiasi squadra, non solo per la Juventus.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si quello che dici è vero. Ma è un discorso che si puo' fare per qualsiasi squadra, non solo per la Juventus.



Ci sono contesti molto favorevoli per essere valorizzati (es. Juventus, Atalanta), altri in cui a causa di pressioni della piazza e contesto societario è molto più difficile (es. Milan, Inter). Noi siamo una nobile decaduta che vive di ricordi di gloria, uno dei contesti peggiori in assoluto in quanto a pazienza verso i giocatori. Speriamo di riuscire a migliorare.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ci sono contesti molto favorevoli per essere valorizzati (es. Juventus, Atalanta), altri in cui a causa di pressioni della piazza e contesto societario è molto più difficile (es. Milan, Inter). Noi siamo una nobile decaduta che vive di ricordi di gloria, uno dei contesti peggiori in assoluto in quanto a pazienza verso i giocatori. Speriamo di riuscire a migliorare.



Un po' come Thiago silva che è diventato quello che è perché cresciuto accanto a mostri sacri... Chissà cosa sarebbe potuto diventare Romagnoli con loro accanto.


----------

